# Looking for a good rangefinder



## ghoterman (Jan 31, 2011)

I need one for hunting Mulies and Antelope in Wyoming.Thinking about a 1000 yard model.Any info is appreciated


----------



## garndawg (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't help you on a 1k rangefinder, but I can talk about the brands a bit.

I bought a Leopold, complete with the angle compensation, and didn't like it.  It ate batteries and wouldn't read on nonreflective items past about 200 yards.

I'm currently using an old Nikon 440 and my dad has an even older Nikon 400.  Both units are very sharp and will give a reading on a deer or stand of trees out to about 350 yards or so.

So I'd recommend Nikon.  However...

At that range, I'm not sure about even Nikon's quality.  You might have to move up to the big time (Leica, etc).  I'd _love_ to have a pair of Geovids to combine both my rangefinder and binos, but can't afford to have over a grand in my non-firearm optics.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2011)

Leica or Swarovski.


----------



## CamoCop (Feb 2, 2011)

get one that advises it ranges well beyond what you will shoot.  they seem to never range anywhere near what they advertise.


----------



## Washington95 (Feb 3, 2011)

Buy from reputable source with good return policy (satisfaction guarantee) and test the product thoroughly immediately after getting it.  Return it immediately if not satisfied.  Maybe someone here knows web site that does evaluations of range finders; there's one that does evaluations of game cameras.


----------

